
Google blocks abortion ads in Australia - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-27/australian-abortion-clinic-ads-gone-from-google/11250158
======
mrep
And unblocked after the bug was fixed according to [0]. Weird/bad source/Fake
news for one of the sites since OP's article came 7 hours after [0]. Cannot
trust anything these days.

[0]: [http://www.adnews.com.au/news/google-corrects-error-
blocking...](http://www.adnews.com.au/news/google-corrects-error-blocking-
abortion-ads)

~~~
Paraesthetic
Its the ABC, its basically our government funded socialist station. Their
journalistic integrity is zero, and its often where the journalists who can't
get jobs anywhere else end up. Sort of a catching tray for the unemployable.

~~~
ionised
Why would the current right-wing Australian government fund a socialist
station?

~~~
dngray
> _Why would the current right-wing Australian government fund a socialist
> station?_

I think that's a matter of historical tradition. They have attempted, (and
have in the past reduced funding).

